# NP Billing New Patient visit



## tcoder5 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can an NP see a patient (Medicare)  for a new patient visit and bill under the NP's provider number?  This is for an office visit not hospital.


----------



## stlbill511 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not under the doctors NPI she cannot.  The doctor has to see the new patient first, then the NP can see for subsequent visits.  You would have to bill under the NP NPI if the doctor did not see the patient for the new patient visit.  

A NP cannot bill out under the physicians NPI if it is an established patient with a new problem either. The doctor has to see the patient.

Caroline
CPC


----------



## mhstrauss (Nov 23, 2015)

tcoder5 said:


> Can an NP see a patient (Medicare)  for a new patient visit and bill under the NP's provider number?  This is for an office visit not hospital.



I believe it will vary by state. We (in Louisiana) have billed for new patient visits under the NP's own NPI and have gotten by Medicare, and other payers that credential NPP's, but you'll have to check your state's scope of practice for NP's.

HTH!


----------



## stlbill511 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry, I read it wrong.  I thought you wanted to bill under the providers NPI.  Yes you can bill under the NP NPI.  The reimbursement is 80%.


----------

